# Concert news



## solost1992 (Apr 2, 2014)

If anybody is interested in listening to great music, go and hear this group play. I heard them in August when I was in Egypt and they were fantastic.

Yehya Khalil Concerts(Revolution is on) in Cairo & Alexandria ( Cairo small Hall October 30th) &( Alex Sayed Darwish Theatre October31st) start at 8 pm.


----------

